# Starting Pure-FTPd



## dennylin93 (Dec 27, 2008)

I just installed Pure-FTPd, and I started it using:
./pure-config.pl /usr/local/etc/pure-ftpd.conf

I'm wondering if I can start the daemon at boot by adding something like pureftpd_enable="YES". Not sure if it will use the configuration file though. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Voltar (Dec 27, 2008)

If you look in the rc script it says this at the top...



> #!/bin/sh
> 
> # PROVIDE: pureftpd
> # REQUIRE: NETWORKING SERVERS
> ...



And yes, it would be enabled at boot time.


----------

